# check out this guy's tunnel squat!



## Dmac (Feb 6, 2015)

this guy has a great spot! www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BYoPUOXhVA&index=30&list=WL


----------



## drewski (Feb 6, 2015)

An apartment that same size costs $1500-$2000 per month in Manhattan lol. Meanwhile this dude's loungin' with the Ninja Turtles fo' free ::cigar::


----------

